# New Book on Pet Loss for Children



## bigjimslade (Oct 16, 2016)

The author of this book came to our church:

[ame]https://www.amazon.com/I-Miss-My-Best-Friend/dp/1944483144/ref=sr_1_1[/ame]

I bought a copy and highly recommend it for children experiencing pet loss.


----------



## Davis_Thomson (Mar 13, 2018)

May check this out myself, Jim. Thanks!


----------

